# "Lunaris Pads" - Pads lovers must check this out



## Batrawi (Aug 20, 2017)

In case you havent seen this yet- Its AMAZING


----------



## chillbot (Aug 20, 2017)

So what's it do?


----------



## nordicguy (Aug 20, 2017)

Either pads or lovers?
Seriously, sounds nice.


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 20, 2017)

it's simply a pads library (gives you some options to layer up to 4 sounds if I remember correctly) but the sounds....are just out of this world


----------



## AllanH (Aug 20, 2017)

The demo certainly has very good presets. It's very well done.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 20, 2017)

Been very quiet on this...not inexpensive, but it does sound awesome. Wish it had an introductory price!


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 20, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Been very quiet on this...not inexpensive, but it does sound awesome. Wish it had an introductory price!



Yeah!, Did Kontakt Player version and that cost him a bunch. Really like the content, but it IS pricey.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Aug 20, 2017)

Pads are great, but like bass players, they shouldn't get too much love.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 20, 2017)

Pads sound great. My name is chillbot and I am a pad lover. I have so many pads though... I guess I've been a pad lover for most of my life. It is a bit much.. I wonder how many sales they have at $159... at $59 I would already have it. Just seems like maybe they get 5x as many sales at $59 than $159.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 20, 2017)

chillbot said:


> Pads sound great. My name is chillbot and I am a pad lover. I have so many pads though... I guess I've been a pad lover for most of my life. It is a bit much.. I wonder how many sales they have at $159... at $59 I would already have it. Just seems like maybe they get 5x as many sales at $59 than $159.



Upon watching the videos...it is worth the money. It IS a Kontakt Player instrument so $59 would be considerably low. However, I would easily drop $99 as an intro price for this thing. Considering who all is involved, however, I get it.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 20, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Been very quiet on this...not inexpensive, but it does sound awesome. Wish it had an introductory price!


It did. Gone now AFAIK.


----------



## ChazC (Aug 21, 2017)

I looked at this when it was first released and although it does indeed sound amazing I passed on the intro price as it did seem a bit pricy just for a pad instrument IMO.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 21, 2017)

Really like Luftrum's Diva patches  I would also get this for under a hundred...


----------



## enCiphered (Aug 21, 2017)

As a sound designer I´ve collected a big arsenal of synths and sample libraries over the years and I have to say that Rob Papens Blue 2 generates the most beautiful pads you can imagine.
However, it´s very easy to make your own pads from scratch if you are willing to dive into sound synthesis and reverberation.

Actually you can create a pad or even evolving soundscapes from a static, dry piano note with some effect processing and random automation. And it´s really a lot more fun doing it yourself


----------



## HiEnergy (Aug 21, 2017)

I still use Camel Alchemy 1 though it's been abandoned. That one is my go-to for complex pads. Then there's NI Absynth...
No need for another pad library (at least for me).


----------



## Fleer (Aug 21, 2017)

Still, interesting instrument from an experienced developer and I do love the NKS integration. If only it wouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 21, 2017)

They do sound very good, but there is sooooo much of this stuff out there, and at some point, between several synths, including O2, Synthmaster, Diversion, the NI Komplete stuff, and multiple "cinematic sound set" Kontakt libraries (many of which are both quite good and extremely inexpensive), one simply has to conclude that one is more than amply covered in this area, and I am already well past that point.

Plus, the horrific nature of what NI is doing with NA, completely ruining the sanctity of my offline DAW environment (which I can only attribute to corporate greed and the wanton exercise of monopolistic power) only ensures that 5.6.8 remains an effective roadblock to further investment in the Kontakt platform.


----------



## catsass (Aug 21, 2017)

Quasar said:


> They do sound very good, but there is sooooo much of this stuff out there, and at some point, between several synths, including O2, Synthmaster, Diversion, the NI Komplete stuff, and multiple "cinematic sound set" Kontakt libraries (many of which are both quite good and extremely inexpensive), one simply has to conclude that one is more than amply covered in this area, and I am already well past that point.


I, too, am closing in on the maxi-pad level.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 21, 2017)

Could we change the topic title to reflect the name of the product? I am not a mod (but I am OCD, ha ha ha) but I like being able to find things easily in the forum.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 21, 2017)

And I caved...


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 21, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> And I caved...



Be great if you evaluate and find that it is a strong addition ... EVEN for those having everything Guru Skippy has produced, plus several odds & ends.


----------



## madfloyd (Aug 21, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Plus, the horrific nature of what NI is doing with NA, completely ruining the sanctity of my offline DAW environment (which I can only attribute to corporate greed and the wanton exercise of monopolistic power) only ensures that 5.6.8 remains an effective roadblock to further investment in the Kontakt platform.



What is NA and what did NI do?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 21, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> What is NA and what did NI do?



Native Access, and it _depends on who is commenting_. PC DAW _Win10 Pro 64-bit, latest Insider Preview version here, Reaper v 4.50, Kontakt5 v5.6.8, very recent Native Access Update. No notable issues ....


----------



## skythemusic (Aug 21, 2017)

I would buy this today for $99.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 21, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Plus, the horrific nature of what NI is doing with NA, completely ruining the sanctity of my offline DAW environment (which I can only attribute to corporate greed and the wanton exercise of monopolistic power) only ensures that 5.6.8 remains an effective roadblock to further investment in the Kontakt platform.



Corporate greed and the power of monopolies cannot be blamed for everything. Given the number of libraries out there, and the number of users per library, and the number of new devs on the market, a NEW system had to be developed. Greed and power had nothing to do with that.

Products change and are even recreated over time, for better or worse (Coke, cars, and even cab rides) and software changes too. Kontakt cannot be excluded from this process. The devs look at what they can and can't do and try to make a product that will appeal and sell to the largest user base. That is good business practice, even if someone fails to benefit or even suffers a loss down the line.

If progress is stopping you, I get that. Keeping an offline DAW up to date can be challenging. But it is quite rewarding once you get a workflow for that down pat. I have one, and it is awesome. No noteworthy issues.

On topic- This library is fantastic so far. Will report more soon.


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 21, 2017)

True, there might be lots of stuff out there that already cover this area. My ears though are telling a different thing when I hear this specific library...the sounds are just top quality and getting into my ears like butter without sounding so "paddy" if this makes any sense. So IMO, I think it can still have an exceptional place in a market which "seems" saturated with similar products. 
Yet, all of this may still not be a good justification for the price tag


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm a sucker for these. I have so many as it is now than I haven't even auditioned all of the ones I have. Eventually I want to make my own.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 21, 2017)

An hour in...yea this thing is awesome. Thick, rich, and flexible. The sound sources are really what helps make this unique. Of course the patch developers are some of the best in the industry. Still it is easy to get good results on your own with this.

@*Batrawi *be sure to add the product name in the thread title.


----------



## Batrawi (Aug 21, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> @*Batrawi *be sure to add the product name in the thread title.


done


----------



## Fleer (Aug 21, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> And I caved...


Knew it.


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 21, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Knew it.



I know you knew it. There are some devs that I find hard to resist. But I ain't the only guilty one. 

Just to be clear...this thing is RICH.


----------



## elpedro (Aug 21, 2017)

Simply too expensive for what it is, as far as i am concerned.Maybe one for Luftrum's xmas sale?


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 21, 2017)

elpedro said:


> Simply too expensive for what it is, as far as i am concerned.Maybe one for Luftrum's xmas sale?



Yeah! Really! Great stuff, but he chose Kontakt Player and added waay much to his cost.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 21, 2017)

Same thoughts here. Was thinking of trying it within my Bach project but it's just too expensive as a Player library.


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 21, 2017)

If you're looking for great quality pads on a budget, you can't go wrong with Rigid Audio.

95% OFF SALE: Padstation I + Padstation II: $5.99

I own their Space I and Space II libraries. Believe me, you get much more than what you pay for.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 21, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> If you're looking for great quality pads on a budget, you can't go wrong with Rigid Audio.
> 
> 95% OFF SALE: Padstation I + Padstation II: $5.99
> 
> I own their Space I and Space II libraries. Believe me, you get much more than what you pay for.



Wild and different source at these prices !! Appreciate your endorsement and hard to worry with such low cost.
Can't tell much from site demos, but worth spending some time ....


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 21, 2017)

To be sure there are some great ones out there. I enjoy CL-Projects and also Hideaway Studio's stuff.

But Lunaris seems to have a very "Sample Logic" feel to it. It reminds me somewhat of Morphestra 2 but with emphasis stictly on lush pads.


----------



## blougui (Aug 22, 2017)

I really enjoyed the demo but at the same time for the same price I went for Spitfire eDNA. But I haven't told my last word


----------



## HiEnergy (Aug 22, 2017)

I just bought the Rigid Audio Pad bundle. For 6 USD one can hardly go wrong...


----------



## Quasar (Aug 22, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> If you're looking for great quality pads on a budget, you can't go wrong with Rigid Audio.
> 
> 95% OFF SALE: Padstation I + Padstation II: $5.99
> 
> I own their Space I and Space II libraries. Believe me, you get much more than what you pay for.


Damn. Kind of hard to resist at those prices...


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 22, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Be great if you evaluate and find that it is a strong addition ... EVEN for those having everything Guru Skippy has produced, plus several odds & ends.



I don't own this, but it does sound great. I do own quite a few preset expansions by Luftrun, Himalaya, and Martin Walker for Alchemy. All 3 of them are excellent sound designers and make killer presets that to me are way more interesting than anything I've heard by Guru. If I didn't have all of those sounds already, I would want this for sure. 

A great collection of people who worked on this.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 23, 2017)

Polkasound said:


> If you're looking for great quality pads on a budget, you can't go wrong with Rigid Audio.
> 
> 95% OFF SALE: Padstation I + Padstation II: $5.99
> 
> I own their Space I and Space II libraries. Believe me, you get much more than what you pay for.


What the heck - $6?????? Not that it really matters (price is so low) but going to this link there are no demos. I have computers full of 'free-99' libraries that I just never use - but can one have enough 'pads'? Lunaris is well done but a bit steep in price.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 23, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> What the heck - $6?????? Not that it really matters (price is so low) but going to this link there are no demos. I have computers full of 'free-99' libraries that I just never use - but can one have enough 'pads'? Lunaris is well done but a bit steep in price.



Yah ... site seems inconsistent to load, but did get a video further down page .. just now. Got both Pads and Space bundles but waay early to comment.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 23, 2017)

Would like to know what you guys think. Love pads, but not adding 5 GB or more to my unused drive contents.


----------



## nordicguy (Aug 23, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> What the heck - $6?????? Not that it really matters (price is so low) but going to this link there are no demos.


Not sure to get what you'r saying, there's video + audio demos.


----------



## HiEnergy (Aug 23, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Would like to know what you guys think. Love pads, but not adding 5 GB or more to my unused drive contents.


Padstation 1 is redundant. Padstation 2 contains all waveforms of Padstation 1 and has more features (e.g. randomization). There are no named presets. Changing the waveform means resetting all parameters of that voice to per-waveform defaults. It's all somewhat strange and in my opinion not worth much more than the asked $6.
They have a http://www.rigid-audio.com/moneybackguarantee.html (money-back guarantee) though... just in case it doesn't float your boat.

Video:


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 23, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> Padstation 1 is redundant. Padstation 2 contains all waveforms of Padstation 1 and has more features (e.g. randomization). There are no named presets. Changing the waveform means resetting all parameters of that voice to per-waveform defaults. It's all somewhat strange and in my opinion not worth much more than the asked $6.
> They have a http://www.rigid-audio.com/moneybackguarantee.html (money-back guarantee) though... just in case it doesn't float your boat.
> 
> Video:



I ordered this a couple days ago and still no download links. I sent a couple emails to them and so far, no response... 

It's only $6 so it's not so much that... it's the sounds, they... well... sound really interesting and I want them...


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 23, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> I ordered this a couple days ago and still no download links. I sent a couple emails to them and so far, no response...
> 
> It's only $6 so it's not so much that... it's the sounds, they... well... sound really interesting and I want them...



First (2) went into 'Junk' email folder. Moved to Inbox and last one came in fine. YMMV ....


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 23, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> First (2) went into 'Junk' email folder. Moved to Inbox and last one came in fine. YMMV ....


Yah, I thought of that too... nothing i my junk folder... I try to remember to check my junk on a regular basis...


----------



## JonSolo (Aug 24, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> Yah, I thought of that too... nothing i my junk folder... I try to remember to check my junk on a regular basis...


Considering my links came within a minute, you need to double check with them.


----------



## HiEnergy (Aug 24, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> my links came within a minute


Same here. Went into my Junk folder... but arrived very soon after I sent the order and payment.


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 24, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> First (2) went into 'Junk' email folder. Moved to Inbox and last one came in fine. YMMV ....
> 
> 
> JonSolo said:
> ...


It's all good... they sent me my links this morning and I'm unraring the the files right now... not sure what happened but all's well...


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 24, 2017)

For $6 I had to buy Padstation. Downloading now.


----------



## Steve Lum (Dec 21, 2017)

I bit on Lunaris before the current sale, so 'doh!' But here's the thing. Last night I was auditioning all the presets when I noticed cpu spikes (and attendant pops/crackles) on certain patches. I pushed up my ASIO buffers size but no relief (this was in Studio One 3). So I broke out Sonar Platinum and tried it there, same thing. It appears to be on only certain patches where loop points are recycling (or perhaps where effects voices are stacking up ?). I will try it in Reaper tonight, but kinda bummed.

Anybody else see/hear this?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 21, 2017)

Lunaris has the possibility to timestretch each of the 4 layers using Time Machine (if TS button on the layer is enabled), this will take more CPU no matter what, especially if you play thick chords (number of keys played * number of layers active... lots of number crunching to make timestretching happen then!).


----------



## Steve Lum (Dec 21, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Lunaris has the possibility to timestretch each of the 4 layers using Time Machine (if TS button on the layer is enabled), this will take more CPU no matter what, especially if you play thick chords (number of keys played * number of layers active... lots of number crunching to make timestretching happen then!).


 Thanks, yeah, I noticed that when I played mono lines it behaved much better.


----------



## ChazC (Dec 21, 2017)

Ah damn! There was a sale?! I'd have picked this up for $95.


----------



## Mannix (Dec 20, 2020)

Phenomenal.


----------



## frank_m (Dec 21, 2020)

ChazC said:


> Ah damn! There was a sale?! I'd have picked this up for $95.


The sale is still on, till Dec 28 if am not mistaken.


----------



## ChazC (Dec 21, 2020)

frank_m said:


> The sale is still on, till Dec 28 if am not mistaken.


Thanks for the heads up but I picked it up in the sales in 2018...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 21, 2020)

is there a link?


----------

